# Paws



## Papryka (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out how to make cat paws (hands) and a tail. Does anyone know of where I can buy a set or a pattern I can use?

Thanks a ton!
Any and all help is appreciated!!
<3


----------

